# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Συνταγή αυγοτροφής

## xXx

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τον τρόπο παρασκευής της δικής μου αυγοτροφής και να κουβεντιάσουμε για οτιδήποτε πάνω σε αυτό (προτάσεις , παρατηρήσεις κλπ)

Αναφέρω λακωνικά τα υλικά και τον τρόπο παρασκευής!

*ΥΛΙΚΑ
*
250 gr αγορασμένη αυγοτροφής εμπορίου dry
1 αυγό
Calci-lux 10gr
Probi-zyme 4gr
Bio-digest 8gr
Σκεύασμα καθαρής βιταμίνης Ε + σελήνιου 2ml
Μαγιά μπύρας 5gr
Μείγμα νεοσσών για τάισμα στο χέρι 5gr
Γύρη 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού
Ρίγανη 1/2 κουταλάκι του γλυκού
Δυόσμος 1/2 κουταλάκι του γλυκού
Θυμάρι 1/2 κουταλάκι του γλυκού
Σκόρδο σκόνη 1/4 κουταλάκι του γλυκού

*ΤΡΟΠΟΣ*

Αφού βράσω το αυγό για 12-13 λεπτά το πολτοποιώ (φωτογραφία 4) και μετά σε αυτό προσθέτω τα ως άνω υλικά στο λιωμένο αυγό (φωτογραφία 5). Στη συνέχεια ανακατεύω το μείγμα αυτό (φωτογραφία 6).

Έτσι λοιπόν έχουμε τώρα 2 μείγματα!Το αρχικό μείγμα(1) αυγοτροφής εμπορίου (φωτογραφία 1) και το παρασκευαζόμενο μείγμα(2) (φωτογραφία 6) τα οποία και ανακατεύουμε μεταξύ τους παίρνοντας το τελικό μείγμα μας (φωτογραφίες 7,8)

----------


## mgerom

Βασίλη, τώρα που άνοιξες το θέμα θα πούμε κάποια ουσιαστικά πράγματα και ορισμένες λεπτομέρειες για τον τρόπο παρασκευής της αυγοτροφής.
 Ουσιαστικό λοιπόν θεωρώ, το να είμαι σίγουρος, οτι τα πουλιά και ιδιαίτερα τα νέα και οι νεοσσοί που σ' αυτούς κυρίως απευθυνόμαστε αυτή την περίοδο, παίρνουν όλα τα συστατικά που καλώς ή κακώς έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στην αυγοτροφή. Εξ άλλου γι' αυτό τα βάζω, έτσι ; Πριν απ' όλα λοιπόν ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις ΔΕΝ εξασφαλίζει αυτή την προυπόθεση.Καταλαβαίνει κανείς πολύ εύκολα οτι όσο και να ανακατεύεις το μείγμα που παρασκεύασες είναι αδύνατον να κατανεμηθούν ομοιόμορφα σε όλην την ποσότητα το Calci-lux, το Probi-zyme,το Bio-digest,η βιταμίνη Ε, η Μαγιά της μπύρας κ.λ.π. Το πιθανότερο είναι οτι θα προσκοληθούν στις πιο υγρές επιφάνειες του βραστού αυγού και του εσωτερικού των τσοφλιών του.Να σκεφτείς δε, οτι δεν μιλάμε για τίποτε μεγάλες ποσότητες.Για κάτι "ψιλογραμάρια" γίνεται λόγος.Εδώ λοιπόν προκύπτει η ανάγκη της διάλυσης σε νερό.
Μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσει να κατανεμηθεί παντού ομοιόμορφα, το σύνολο των πρόσθετων σκευασμάτων.  Θα μου πείς βέβαια, και που θα πάει όλο αυτό το νερό; Δεν θα έχουμε μια λάσπη αν προστεθεί στο μείγμα;Τον τρόπο λοιπόν να αποφύγουμε αυτή την "παγίδα", μας τον δίνει, η χρησιμοποίηση του RUSK. Στην συνέχεια της συζήτησης θα δοθεί η ευκαιρία να γίνει λόγος και για λεπτομέρειες.Αλλά προς το παρόν
καλόν είναι να μείνουμε λίγο σ' αυτό.   :winky:

----------


## xXx

Μάκη ναι δεν έχει άδικο σε αυτό που λες, νομίζω ότι η λύση της διάλυσης στο νερό των πρόσθετων και η απορρόφηση από το rusk ή το cous cous είναι ιδανικό από θέμα του απόλυτου καταμερισμού των πρόσθετων!Εμένα μου αρκεί ακόμη και η προσκόλλησή τους πάνω στο κομματάκια του ζεστού πολτοποιημένου αυγού μιας και αυτά θα είναι από τα πρώτα που θα επιλεγούν και θα φαγωθούν από τα καναρίνια.

----------


## mgerom

Επ' ευκαιρία,δεν έχει σχέση το κους - κούς με το ΡΑΣΚ. Η χρήση του κους-κους σταμάτησε όταν εμφανίστηκε στην αγορά το ΡΑΣΚ.Επειδή έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και τα δυό και μάλιστα για πολλά χρόνια, ξέρω πολύ καλά πώς βοηθάει το κάθε ένα. 
-Η αναφορά μου έγινε μόνον διότι στην αρχή
 του πόστ ζήτησες να γίνει συζήτηση...(προτάσεις , παρατηρήσεις κλπ).
Την  τελευταία σου σκέψη την βρήσκω λάθος, γιατί αν ήταν να καταναλώνονταν οι ποσότητες των προσθέτων κατά βούληση, τότε οι εταιρείες παραγωγής δεν θα συνιστούσαν δοσολογίες του τύπου, 5 γρ. στο λίτρο , ούτε 10γρ. στο κιλό.Θα έλεγαν δώστε την τάδε ποσότητα μέσα στην ημέρα όπως θέλετε.
 Νομίζω οτι μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει αντιληπτό πόσο μεγάλη σημασία δίνεται στα πρόσθετα και στον τρόπο παροχής τους.Πρέπει να βρεθεί κανείς παρόν, σε συμβουλές και παροτρύνσεις των κριτών, που έρχονται στις εκθέσεις για να καταλάβει το πόσο "ψείρες" πρέπει να είμαστε ακόμα και στις λεπτομέρειες(όχι σ' αυτά τα κεφαλαιώδη), κατά την διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής.

----------


## xXx

> -Η αναφορά μου έγινε μόνον διότι στην αρχή
>  του πόστ ζήτησες να γίνει συζήτηση...(προτάσεις , παρατηρήσεις κλπ).
> Την  τελευταία σου σκέψη την βρήσκω λάθος, γιατί αν ήταν να καταναλώνονταν οι ποσότητες των προσθέτων κατά βούληση, τότε οι εταιρείες παραγωγής δεν θα συνιστούσαν δοσολογίες του τύπου, 5 γρ. στο λίτρο , ούτε 10γρ. στο κιλό.Θα έλεγαν δώστε την τάδε ποσότητα μέσα στην ημέρα όπως θέλετε.


-Καταρχήν και βέβαια θέλω να γίνει κουβέντα και διάλογος και ποτέ δεν είμαι αντίθετος σε αυτό.
-Μάκη κάπου με μπέρδεψες σε αυτά τα λεγόμενά σου!Όταν λες ''κατά βούληση'' εννοείς τον τρόπο που ο καθένας μας επιλέγει να χορηγήσει πχ τα πρόσθετα ή αναφέρεσε με τον όρο ''κατά βούληση'', στον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα καναρίνια επιλέγουν αυτό που τρώνε?Εάν είναι το δεύτερο είμαι κατηγορηματικά υπέρ του να τρώνε τα καναρίνια αυτό που θέλουν, από θέμα ελευθερίας και μη καταπίεσης των πτηνών αν και αυτό δεν είναι το βέλτιστο, επειδή αυτά θα φάνε ότι τους αρέσει πιο πολύ και όχι σίγουρα αυτό που είναι πιο καλό για τη διατροφή τους και σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες τους!Υπάρχει λύση για αυτό βέβαια πχ ταίστρες για μη επιλογή των σπόρων.Αν εννοείς το πρώτο νομίζω πως έχεις δίκαιο, αν εξετάσουμε το θέμα με απόλυτη λογική και σύμφωνα με κριτήρια κάθετων απόψεων κριτών, αν και οι εταιρίες δεν είναι απόλυτες στον τρόπο χορήγησης μίας ουσίας, ούτε σε περιορίζουν σε πιο σημείο της ημέρας θα χορηγήσεις το σκεύασμα και σε μερικά σκευάσματα σου δίνεται επίσης και η δυνατότητα εναλλακτιτών τρόπων χορήγησης.

Φέρνω ένα παράδειγμα για τo *calci -lux* με τις οδηγίες χρήσης της εταιρίας:

*Οδηγίες χρήσεως*

*Προληπτικά:* δύο φορές την εβδομάδα 1 κουταλιά μεζούρα (2.5 γρ.) σε 250 ml πόσιμου νερού ή σε 100 γρ. μαλακής αβγοτροφής.

*Πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου:* 2 κουταλιές μεζούρα (5 γρ.) σε 250 ml πόσιμου νερού ή σε 100 γρ. μαλακής αβγοτροφής. Σε περίπτωση ανεπάρκειας ασβεστίου (calcium tetany): 3 κουταλιές μεζούρα (7,5 γρ.) σε 250 ml πόσιμου νερού ή σε 100 γρ. μαλακής αβγοτροφής.

...στις οδηγίες δεν βλέπω να με περιορίζει στον τρόπο χορήγησης απεναντίας με ενθαρρύνει να το χορηγήσω είτε μέσω του νερού είτε μέσω της αυγοτροφής.Άρα κατά βούληση δική μου θα το χορηγήσω δεν μπορώ να κάνω και αλλιώς, εκτός και αν μου ρθει ο κριτής σπίτι και με πάρει από το αυτί  :eek:  
Με λίγα λόγια και επειδή γνωρίζω ότι θες το καλό και μόνο των πουλιών θεωρώ ότι επιζητείς το βέλτιστο και σε παραδέχομαι για αυτό.Απλά είναι δύσκολο να γίνει αυτό και το βρίσκω ουτοπικό να μπορέσουμε να πετύχουμε το τέλειο για τα πουλιά μας, όσο και αν προσπαθήσουμε και αυτό για διάφορους λόγους, είτε επειδή δεν έχουμε το χρόνο, είτε επειδή δεν έχουμε τις γνώσεις κυρίως τις διατροφικές είτε,είτε,είτε...
-Τέλος για το θέμα rusk και cous cous δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και νομίζω θα έχετε πολλά να πείτε με τον Μήτσο αφού βρίσκεστε σε διαφορετικά στρατόπαιδα στα υλικα αυτά!Μακάρι να κάνετε την κουβέντα αυτή να ενημερωθούμε πλήρως για τα δύο υλικά!

----------


## mgerom

Τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις βρε Βασίλη μου.Οταν λέει 2,5 γρ σε 100 γρ μαλακής αυγοτροφής, εννοεί να ρήξεις σαν αλάτι τα 2,5 γρ πάνω στην αυγοτροφή;Δηλαδή όπου κολλήσουνε  αυτά τα 2,5 γρ και τελείωσαμε ;
Η εννοεί 2,5 γρ. του προιόντος εξ ολοκλήρου,ομαλά κατανεμημένο στα 
100 γρ αυγοτροφής ; μα δεν είναι φανερό οτι αυτή η ποσότητα θα πάει σε 5-10-15 γραμμάρια της αυγοτροφής και τα υπόλοιπα 85 δεν θα έχουν τίποτα; Ε , να μην κάνουμε τώρα συζήτηση γι' αυτό. 
 Εδώ πριν καταλήξουν στα δείγματα των έτοιμων αυγοτροφών, αναλύουν τις, επι τοις 100, περιεκτικότητες των περιεχομένων τους,σε κάθε φάση και στάδιο της επεξεργασίας τους. Επιμένω λοιπόν οτι  ο τρόπος
 παρασκευής της παραπάνω αυγοτροφής δεν είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος.Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. 
 Οσο για τους τρόπους που προσπαθούσαμε παλαιότερα να περάσουμε υγρασία στην αυγοτροφή κάνοντάς την μαλακή αλλά και έτοιμη να δεχθεί διάφορες προσθήκες, αυτοί απο ότι θυμάμαι ήσαν πρώτα το σκουπάλευρο, μετά η σίγαλη και η βρώμη, αργότερα το μαύρο ψωμί και τα παξιμάδια του και τέλος το κους - κούς.Απο τον καιρό όμως που εμφανίστηκε το ΡΑΣΚ με το ίδιο κόστος, την 10πλάσια απορροφητικότητα και την χαμηλή διατροφική αξία(όπως χρειάζεται στις αυγοτροφές για να μην αλλοιώνεται η γενικότερη σύστασή τους) ,τότε όλα τα υπόλοιπα παραμερίστηκαν.

----------


## xXx

Βασικά όταν λέει 2,5 gr στην αυγοτροφή εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι εννοεί μόνο στην αυγοτροφή.Δεν θέλω να μείνω όμως εδώ. Ήθελα να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου για το εξής! Θεωρώ ότι τα λεγόμενα χαμηλής διατροφικής αξίας προϊόντα όπως το cous cous και το rusk που προστίθενται  με σκοπό την αύξηση της υγρασίας της αυγοτροφής και υποτίθεται ότι την κρατάνε πιο φρέσκια δεν είναι και τόσο αθώα. Και αυτό επειδή είναι υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε υδατάνθρακες. (όπως και τροφές που προανέφερες σίκαλη-βρώμη-αλεύρι κλπ).Σε αυτό το σημείο θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής! Εάν αναμείξω 1 μέρος rusk + 1,5-2 μέρη νερού + 1,5-2 μέρη αυγοτροφής δεν επηρεάζω τη σύνθεση της αυγοτροφής πιστεύεις? Εγώ πιστεύω ότι την επηρεάζω. Θα προτιμήσω λοιπόν να μην κάνω χρήση αυτών των συστατικών, επειδή θεωρώ ότι επηρεάζεται σημαντικά η τριπλέτα πρωτεΐνη-λίπος-υδατάνθρακες! Σκέψου τη διαφορά θα έχει να φάει ένα καναρίνι για παράδειγμα 2 gr  καθαρά αυγοτροφής με πρόσθετα, όπως και αν κατανεμηθούν αυτά, με το να φάει 2 gr αυγοτροφής, τα οποία όμως αυτά 2 gr θα είναι ουσιαστικά μία αναλογία  1:1,5 ή 1:2 ρασκ:αυγοτροφή.

----------


## mgerom

Μα η ανάγκη για μαλακή αυγοτροφή είναι αυτή που δημιούργησε το θέμα.
Αν δεν υπήρχε λόγος να έχουμε στην διάθεσή μας τέτοια αυγοτροφή δεν θα το συζητούσαμε κάν.Τώρα ο τρόπος που μαλακώνουμε την τροφή μπορεί να ποικίλει αλλά πάντα αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι να φτάσουν τα τυχόν πρόσθετα σε όλους τους καταναλωτές ισομερώς.Εγώ ταίζω καθημερινά περίπου 60 πουλιά ,αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι να φτάνουν αυτά που βάζω στην αυγοτροφή στο στομάχι τους.Οχι σε 10 ή 15 απο αυτά αλλά σε όλα, και ισομερώς. Διαφορετικά δεν εφαρμόζω το πρόγραμμα διατροφής τους όπως το έχω σχεδιάσει αλλά περπατάω στην τύχη και όπου με βγάλει.Τώρα, η αραίωση της αυγοτροφής του εμπορίου 
με την παρέμβαση ράσκ-νερού είναι δεδομένη αλλά αδιάφορη αφού είναι γνωστή, δεδομένη.Γιατί αδιάφορη; Γιατί έχοντας το πρόγραμμα μιας εταιρείας μπροστά σου και ακολουθόντας το, αλλάζεις απλά ή την παροχή (την ποσότητα) ή τις δόσεις ανάλογα την υστέρηση της αυγοτροφής σου.Τουλάχιστον αυτό κάνουν όλοι όσοι δουλεύουν με πρόγραμμα.

----------


## xXx

-Πάνω σε αυτό που είπες για την ποσότητα - παροχή, νομίζω ότι και να την αλλάξεις δεν κερδίζεις κάτι, αφού από τη μία, τα καναρίνια θα φάνε συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα (πρέπει να φάνε συγκεκριμένη) και από την άλλη δεν αλλάζει κάτι στη σύνθεση, αφού η αναλογία rusk-νερού-αυγοτροφή είναι δεδομένη, οπότε και η μεταβολή ποσοστών της τριπλέτας  πρωτείνη -λίπος-υδατάνθρακες είναι σίγουρη.
-Είτε ταΐζεται 1 πουλί είτε 5 είτε 100 το ζητούμενο είναι να φτάσουν αυτά που θέλουμε στα καναρίνια μας, με τον βέλτιστο τρόπο,δεν έχει διαφορά.Το θέμα είναι το εξής.Αν αυτό προϋποθέτει κάποια παράκαμψη-επέμβαση από μέρους μας? Να σπάσω την τριάδα πρωτείνες - λίπος - υδατάνθρακες της χορηγούμενης αυγοτροφής?? Και αυτό είναι ένα γενικότερο ερώτημα, όχι μόνο για αυτό που κουβεντιάζουμε έως τώρα, με cous cous-rusk κλπ, αλλά ακόμη και με γενικότερη χορήγηση πρόσθετων!

----------


## mgerom

Η καθημερινή παροχή , είναι ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ανα πουλί στην ξηρή αυγοτροφή.Οταν  δίνουμε το μείγμα αυγοτροφής είτε διπλασιάζουμε την ποσότητα εφ' άπαξ είτε δίνουμε δυό δόσεις την ημέρα.Θα την καταναλώσουν όλη, σε βεβαιώ.
Απλό δεν είναι ; 
-Ενα παράδειγμα σωστής κατανομής που είναι και ευδιάκριτη.Eίναι η παροχή Καταξανθίνης και Καροφύλλης. Και τα δυό μείγματα που βλέπεις εδώ προέρχονται απο την ίδια ουδέτερη αυγοτροφή της cede.Είναι, κατά τα άλλα, πανομοιότυπα.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Παιδιά συγχωρήστε με για την παρέμβαση αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι.

Υποθετικά έχω 30 καναρίνια και θέλω να τα ταίσω με το ίδιο μείγμα αυγοτροφής -υγρής ας πούμε- με την προσθήκη βιταμινών(π.χ. calci-lux η ferti-vit.. κλπ), προβιοτικών,βοτάνων (θυμάρι,ρίγανη κλπ).

Στο αρχικό λοιπόν μείγμα των 100 gr της εταιριακής αυγοτροφής προσθέτω σαν"αλάτι" που λέει κι ο Μάκης όλες τις συνιστούμενες ποσότητες των παραπάνω σε gr εφόσον έχω  απ την ίδια την εταιρία η απο άλλη έγκυρη πηγή την κατάλληλη "συνταγή".

Έστω επίσης οτι τα ανακατευώ με τον απλούστερο τρόπο: Τα "κουνάω" όλα μαζί σ ένα βάζο επι 2 λεπτά!

Ο Μάκης λέει παραπάνω ότι αυτό είναι λάθος  γιατί μικρά κομματάκια των συστατικών της αυγοτροφής ( απ το προβιοτικό ας πούμε ) θα προσκόληθουν ,ενδεχομένως και πολλά μαζί, στα πιο υγρά μόρια της αυγοτροφής και δεν θα κατανεμηθούν ομοιόμορφα σ όλο το μείγμα.

Οκ μεχρι εδώ ? 

Και ρωτώ αν το μείγμα καταναλωθεί απ τα πουλιά ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ σε διάστημα 1-2 ημερών τι σημασία έχει πού θα πάει τι?
Και σε ποιά μόρια θα προσκολήθει ποιό απ τα στοιχεία?

Δεδομένου οτι η σκόνη στην μορφή της οποίας βρίσκονται σαν συστατικά όλα τα παραπάνω δεν μένει ΟΛΗ σ ένα σημείο σκορπίζεται αντίθετα παντού με καλό "στεγνό" ανακάτεμα.
Ενδεχομένως ΟΧΙ ομοιόμορφα αλλά θα φτάσει παντού σε καποια ποσότητα όμως μιάς και οι υγρές αυγοτροφές του εμπορίου που ξέρω δεν είναι τόσο υγρές ώστε να κατακρατούν και να κάνουν "σβόλους" την σκόνη.

Παράδειγμα αν βάλω στην υγρή αυγοτροφή του εμπορίου σκόνη can tax και την ...ανακινήσω καλά με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψα πιό πάνω το κόκκινο χρώμα της σκόνης εμφανίζεται παντού στο μείγμα.
Ξαναλέω ισως όχι σε τέλεια ομοιομορφία  αλλά αν καταναλωθεί ολόκληρο δεν βρίσκω την διαφορά κατανομής των υλικών σε ποσότητα στο τελικό μείγμα ιδιαίτερα άξια λόγου.. 

Δεν ξέρω που κάνω λάθος αλλά αυτό που λέτε παραπάνω πραγματικά δεν το καταλαβαίνω....  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ακριβώς αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ αλλά με πρόλαβε ο Νίκος.Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος.  ::

----------


## mgerom

"Παιδιά συγχωρήστε με για την παρέμβαση""

 Tο θέμα δεν δημιουργήθηκε για να γράψουμε εγώ κι ο Βασίλης.
Τι να σε συγχωρέσουμε ;
 Εχεις τις αμφιβολίες, απορίες σου, και τις λές.  ::  
 Εγώ πάλι λοιπόν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ΤΙ είναι αυτό που δεν γίνεται κατανοητό σε κάτι που έχει εξηγηθεί με τρόπο που πιο αναλυτικός δεν γίνεται.
-Ο Βασίλης έχει έναν τρόπο που φτιάχνει την αυγοτροφή του.
Η διαφωνία μου είναι στο ότι δεν μπορούν οι σκόνες ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΛΥΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ να κατανεμηθούν ομοιόμορφα στο μείγμα ώστε τα πουλιά που τις καταναλώνουν και να παίρνουν ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ την ποσότητα που τα ταίζω. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να χρειάζεται κάποια εξήγηση περαιτέρω.Ο καθένας μας έχει την δυνατότητα να ζυγίσει τις απόψεις και να πράξει όπως εκείνος νομίζει οτι τον εξυπηρετεί,αυτόν και τα πουλιά του.Δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνούμε σε όλα, αλλά και δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω κάποια προσπάθεια να πείσω, ντε και καλά, κάποιον που διαφωνεί, αλλοίμονο.  ::

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι καποια προσθετα ειδικα τα συνθετικα που δινονται στα πουλια σε μεγαλες δοσεις γιατι δεν απορροφουντε πληρως  καλα ειναι να διαλυονται ομοιομορφα και εκει συμφωνω με τον κ μακη .ομως τα φυσικα συμπληρωματα ειναι τροφες που μπορουν να επλεχθουν απο τα πουλια και σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα χωρις φοβο (οχι σε μονιμη βαση)  πχ μαγια γυρη κλπ.για την απορροφηση .

επειδη κουσκους και ρασκ ειναι κατα κυριο λογο αμυλο (υδατανθρακας ) και το υπολοιπο πρωτεινη και λιγοτερο λιπος μπορουμε να πετυχουμε παρομοια με τα αρχικα ποσοστα θρεπτικων συστατικων με επιπλεον χορηγηση αυγου στη συνταγη οπου ο υδατανθρακος υστερει της πρωτεινης και του λιπους

οσο για κουσκους κ Μακη τα ξαναεχουμε πει και σας ειχα εξηγησει οτι αλλο αυτο το κουςκους  των ντοπιων εταιριων (μισκο ,στελλα κλπ) για το οποιο ισχυουν πληρως οτι εχετε πει  (ειναι παστα και δεν απορροφα παρα μονο ανα βραστει ) και αλλο το κουσκους που κυκλοφορει ειτε στα βιολογικα ειδη των μαρκετ ,ειτε στα βιολιογικα καταστηματα ,ειτε στα καταστηματα με αραβικα ειδη του κεντρου των αθηνων το οποιο ειναι το γνησιο κουσκους που και ωμο απορροφα το ιδιο με το ρασκ .το πιο φθηνο  το εχει το καρφουρ  σε κιτρινο κιτρινομπλε κουτι(δυο ειδη αναλογα με το μεγεθος του σπυριου) και εχει 1.2 ευρω το μισο κιλο ενω στα υπολοιπα το μισοκιλο φτανει μεχρι 1.80   




τα ρασκ που ξερω οτι κυκλοφορουν ειναι απο 3 ευρω και πανω εως και 5.5 ευρω σε κανονικα πετσοπ .φθηνοτερη τιμη εχουν μονο τα e-shop που αν καποιος δεν θελει να παρει πολλα πραγματα τα μεταφορικα ανεβαζουν το κοστος.

* εχω κανει χρηση και ρασκ και κουσκους και εχουν την ιδια απορροφητικοτητα

----------


## jk21

συμπληρωματικα θα ηθελα να αναφερω για την απορια του νικου οτι στις βιταμινες (κυριως τις λιποδιαλυτες ) αλλα και σε καποια  ιχνοστοιχεια  υπαρχουν καποια ανωτατα ημερησια μη τοξικα ορια δοσεων τα οποια διαφερουν απο βιταμιονη σε βιταμινη.στην βιτ ε υπαρχει μεγαλη αποκλιση της φυσιλογικης απο την μη τοξικη οποτε εκει μπορει να χορηγηθει και παραπανω σε μια μερα ή και σε μικρο διαστημα.στις βιτ α και d3  τα μη τοξικα ανωτατα εινα πολυ πιο κοντα στα φυσιολογικα πρoτεινομενα .κατα συνεπεια μονομερη επιλογη τροφης με προσκολλημενο αρκετο προσθετο απο τα πουλια ειναι λιγο ρισκο.βεβαια η επαναληψη του γεγονοτος  καθημερινα αυξανει  πργαματικα τις πιθανοτητες προβληματος .ισως το ιδιο να ισχυει και με τις χρωστικες.δεν το ξερω


οταν εχουμε να διαλυσουμε καποια στεγνη ουσια πχ προβιοτικο ,ασβεστιο,μαγια που ειναι σχεδον σκονη ενας καλος ομοιομορφης κατανομης τροπος ειναι η αναμειξη τους με μουλτι με τη στεγνη αυγοτροφη ή με φρυγανια σε καποια αλλη συνταγη που δεν χρησιμοποιει ετοιμη ξηρη σαν βαση

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Μάκη να το πώ διαφορετικά:
Σαφώς και έχεις δίκιο.
Αναμιγνύοντας  την αυγοτροφή με νερό πετυχαίνεις πράγματι ομοιόμορφη κατανομή των συστατικών.
Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου πως αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος.
Όπως επίσης οτι δεν κάνεις τίποτα περισσότερο σ αυτην την συζήτηση απο το να υποστηρίζεις το αυτονόητο δηλαδή την "ορθή" τεχνική.  
Η μόνη μου παρατήρηση αν θέλεις είναι οτι σε μερικές λεπτομέρειες εχω την αίσθηση οτι τείνουμε στην υπερβολή και στην υπερανάλυση.
Δεν υποδεικνύω κάποιον προς Θεού (πόσο μάλλον εσένα Μάκη)  μάλλον πρόκειται για προσωπική μου ανασφάλεια ένα ας πούμε δικό μου άγχος... 
Αλλά πάλι το θέμα δεν λέγεται " ψυχαναλύοντας τον voutsigoutsi " οπότε..  ::  .

----------


## mgerom

Σου έχει τύχει να διαβάσεις πόστ του τύπου
" έχω 6 ζευγαρώστρες έτοιμες εδώ και ένα μήνα και ενώ οι τέσσερις θηλυκιές έχουν κάνει φωλιά οι άλλες τίποτα. Στον ίδιο χώρο είναι, τα ίδια πράγματα τις "ΤΑΙΖΩ" γιατί αυτές τίποτα ;" 
 Αν για κάθε τέτοια απορία πρέπει να έχεις να απαντήσεις σε 10 παραμέτρους έχασες την μπάλλα.Οσο μειώνεις τα πιθανά λάθη,τόσο μειώνονται και οι χώροι που πρέπει να ψάξεις για τυχόν αστοχίες.
Ετσι έχω μάθει να σκέπτομαι και αυτό προσπαθώ να μεταφέρω.  Κάθε αντίλογος δεκτός, αλλά και προς συζήτηση.   :winky:

----------


## xXx

> Η καθημερινή παροχή , είναι ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ανα πουλί στην ξηρή αυγοτροφή.Οταν  δίνουμε το μείγμα αυγοτροφής είτε διπλασιάζουμε την ποσότητα εφ' άπαξ είτε δίνουμε δυό δόσεις την ημέρα.Θα την καταναλώσουν όλη, σε βεβαιώ.


Αυτή η κίνηση της ''αραίωσης'' της αυγοτροφής δηλαδή, με αναγκάζει να δώσω μεγαλύτερη, αν όχι διπλάσια όπως αναφέρεις Μάκη, ποσότητα μείγματος  αυγοτροφής (rusk + αυγοτροφή ή couscous + αυγοτροφή) με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται, για να πάρουν τα συστατικά που επιζητώ. Και αυτό γιατί? Γιατί έχω κάνει ''αραίωση'' της αυγοτροφής με ένα άλλο προϊόν (rusk ή couscous πχ) σε αναλογίες σχεδόν 1:1,5 ή 1:2 ρασκ:αυγοτροφή.




> Η διαφωνία μου είναι στο ότι δεν μπορούν οι σκόνες ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΛΥΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ να κατανεμηθούν ομοιόμορφα στο μείγμα ώστε τα πουλιά που τις καταναλώνουν και να παίρνουν ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ την ποσότητα που τα ταίζω.


Αν δεχτώ λοιπόν εγώ ότι ισχύει η απόλυτη κατανομή ουσιών ρωτώ τώρα: είναι λύση να διπλασιάσω την ποσότητα του μείγματος της αυγοτροφής για να πετύχω την πρόσληψη των επιζητούμενων ποσοτήτων από πρωτείνες - λίπη - υδατάνθρακες? (σαν μπούσουλα ακολουθήστε τη σύσταση μιας οποιασδήποτε αυγοτροφής εμπορίου που είναι δεδομένη). Δηλαδή στο βωμό της ομοιόμορφης καταναμής των πρόσθετων, θυσιάζω ένα βασικότερο αγαθό που μου δίνει η αυγοτροφή του εμπορίου, δηλαδή την ''απόλυτη'' και απαραίτητη σύσταση (θεωρητικά).




> πιστευω οτι καποια προσθετα ειδικα τα συνθετικα που δινονται στα πουλια σε μεγαλες δοσεις γιατι δεν απορροφουντε πληρως καλα ειναι να διαλυονται ομοιομορφα


Δημήτρη μη ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχουν προιόντα όπως το bio-digest ,το probi-zyme και άλλα πολλά, τα οποία σύμφωνα με οδηγίες της εταιρίας χορηγούνται μόνο με διάλυσή τους απευθείας στην αυγοτροφή και ΠΟΤΕ σε νερό.




> επειδη κουσκους και ρασκ ειναι κατα κυριο λογο αμυλο (υδατανθρακας ) και το υπολοιπο πρωτεινη και λιγοτερο λιπος μπορουμε να πετυχουμε παρομοια με τα αρχικα ποσοστα θρεπτικων συστατικων με επιπλεον χορηγηση αυγου στη συνταγη οπου ο υδατανθρακος υστερει της πρωτεινης και του λιπους


Αυτό ναι με εμπεριέχει μια λογική αλλά ρώτησα και πριν σε ένα ποστ μου αυτό το γενικότερο....αξίζει να μπούμε στη διαδικασία να κάνουμε αλχημείες?ναι θέλουμε το καλύτερο για τα πουλιά...το θέμα είναι το πετυχαίνουμε όμως??και πώς θα γίνει να εξασφαλίσουμε εμείς τα ακριβή ποσοστά στο νέο μείγμα των απαραίτητων συστατικών??
-Πραγματικά μπήκα σε σκέψεις να πάρω δείγματα αυγοτροφών εμπορίου και αυγοτροφών φτιαγμένων από ιδιώτες.....θέλετε να το δοκιμάσουμε?
-Έχω τη δυνατότητα μέσω της δουλειάς μου να τους κάνω αναλύσεις σε τέφρα - ξηρά ουσία - υγρασία - λίπος - πρωτείνη κλπ!
Εγώ είμαι βέβαιος εκ των πρωτέρων ότι καμία από τις φτιαχτές αυγοτροφές δεν θα έχει χαρακτηριστικά ίδια με του εμπορίου ούτε κατά διάνοια.Και αυτό δεν είναι για να το καυχηθεί κανείς πιστέψτε με!




> έτσι έχω μάθει να σκέπτομαι και αυτό προσπαθώ να μεταφέρω. Κάθε αντίλογος δεκτός, αλλά και προς συζήτηση


Μάκη σε ευχαριστώ προσωπικά που το κάνεις αυτό και να μη σταματίσεις ποτέ να μας το προσφέρεις. Θέλω να ζητήσω εκ των  προτέρων συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κυνικός ή επιθετικός με τον τρόπο μου και κακοκαρδίζω κάποιον/α σε οποιαδήποτε κουβέντα μου. Μου βγαίνει εντελώς αυθόρμητα γιατί κουβεντιάζω με φίλους μου και αυτό ίσως με κάνει να ξεφεύγω και να μην διατηρώ τους καθοσπρεπισμούς σε μερικές κουβέντες που ανταλλάσουμε.

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη μη ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχουν προιόντα όπως το bio-digest ,το probi-zyme και άλλα πολλά, τα οποία σύμφωνα με οδηγίες της εταιρίας χορηγούνται μόνο με διάλυσή τους απευθείας στην αυγοτροφή και ΠΟΤΕ σε νερό.


αυτα τα δυο που αναφερεις  ειναι στεγνες ουσιες καταρχην ,οχι συνθετικες επισης.ειναι πρεβιοτικο και προβιοτικο αντιστοιχα και αν ετσι προτεινεται η διαλυση τους (οχι σε νερο) σωστα πραττεις και δεν διαφωνο σε κατι




> Αυτό ναι με εμπεριέχει μια λογική αλλά ρώτησα και πριν σε ένα ποστ μου αυτό το γενικότερο....αξίζει να μπούμε στη διαδικασία να κάνουμε αλχημείες?ναι θέλουμε το καλύτερο για τα πουλιά...το θέμα είναι το πετυχαίνουμε όμως??και πώς θα γίνει να εξασφαλίσουμε εμείς τα ακριβή ποσοστά στο νέο μείγμα των απαραίτητων συστατικών??
> -Πραγματικά μπήκα σε σκέψεις να πάρω δείγματα αυγοτροφών εμπορίου και αυγοτροφών φτιαγμένων από ιδιώτες.....θέλετε να το δοκιμάσουμε?
> -Έχω τη δυνατότητα μέσω της δουλειάς μου να τους κάνω αναλύσεις σε τέφρα - ξηρά ουσία - υγρασία - λίπος - πρωτείνη κλπ!
> Εγώ είμαι βέβαιος εκ των πρωτέρων ότι καμία από τις φτιαχτές αυγοτροφές δεν θα έχει χαρακτηριστικά ίδια με του εμπορίου ούτε κατά διάνοια.Και αυτό δεν είναι για να το καυχηθεί κανείς πιστέψτε με!



βασιλη δεν διαφωνω στο οτι πολλοι φτιαχνουν οτι αυγοτροφη τους βαζει ο νους τους.εγω οτι εχω προτεινει δεν το εχω κανει ομως χυμα και χωρις να εχω κανει τους υπολογισμους σου.εσυ το ξερεις.αν συγκρινεις βεβαια τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες με τυχαιες συνταγες ή κιτρινοκοκκινες <<βιταμινες >> που κυκλοφορουν τοτε σαφως μεταξυ τυφλων μονοφλαλμος εστι σουπερ.μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη του εμποριου (για να μην μιλησω για καποια δικια μου συνταγη ή καποιες αλλες προσεγμενες που κυκλοφορουν) σαν βαση με την προσθηκη καποιων φυσικων συμπληρωματων και φρεσκου αυγου ειναι σαφως ανωτερη.για τα ετοιμα σκευασματα τη γνωμη μου την ξερετε .και το ρασκ και το κουσκους ειναι σαφως ανωτερο απο τα <<προιοντα αρτοποιιας >> τους,τα φυτικα τους ελαια δεν μπιανουν σε κοπο να γραψουν πια ειναι (οπου το κανουν σε εταιριες του εξωτερικου ειναι σογιελαιο και κραμβελαιο,τα πιο υποπτα για μεταλλαγμενα και οχι μονο) ,τα αυγα ειναι αφυδατωμενα κατι που μειωνει την αξια τους,οι φυτικες πρωτεινες ειναι απολιπασμενο σογιαλευρο ,οι ζωικες ...στην καλυτερη περιπτωση γαλα (υποθετω με υδρολυμενη τη λακτοζη για να μπορουν να το αφομειωνουν τα πουλια) ,στη χειροτερη δεν θελω να σκεπτομαι.για την ζαχαρη που γραφουν τα σχολια ειναι περιττα .για τις προσθετες βιταμινες και αμινοξεα νομιζωετσι κι αλλιως οι περισσοτεροι προσθετουν κια αλλα (αραγε τα μετρανε;...)

βεβαια η γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ λιγοτερη εγκυρη απο γνωστου εκτροφεα και με επιστημονικες γωνσεις στο χωρο για τα συστατικα αυτα 


 << Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις υγρη αυγοτροφη, ετοιμη, του εμποριου. Την τρωνε απιστευτα!
Εγω σαν εναλλακτικη βαζω orlux patee και προσυετω πρωτεινες και ιδου το τελειο μειγμα!
Αφους τις εχω ετυχει να γλειφουν και τα νυχια τους...

Στα συστατικά των περισσότερων γνωστών αυγοτροφών και εντομοτροφών του εμπορίου (υγρών και ξηρών), συγκαταλέγονται συνήθως τα εξής: Bakery’s products, wheat flour, soy flour, soy protein, oils and fats, sugars, various sugars, eggs and egg derivatives, milk and derivatives, meat and animal derivatives, vegetable extracts, vegetable protein extracts, cereals, seeds, broken hulled oats, minerals, flavours, EC additives (E102), ΒΗΤ, ΒΗΑ κλπ.

Επεξεργασμένα άλευρα και υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας.

Οι αυγοτροφές και εντομοτροφές του εμπορίου αποτελούνται στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από επεξεργασμένα άλευρα και υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας. Η επεξεργασία σε αυτά τα άλευρα και τα υποπροϊόντα (μπισκότα, κέικ κλπ), προσθέτει αμφιλεγόμενες ουσίες (συντηρητικά, χρωστικές, βελτιωτικά γεύσης κλπ.), ενώ αφαιρεί πολύτιμες βιταμίνες (κυρίως του συμπλέγματος Β) και ένζυμα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πεπτικό σύστημα των πτηνών θα πρέπει να σηκώσει όλο το ενζυματικό φορτίο για την πέψη. Επιπλέον τα συστατικά αυτά δεν περιέχουν μεγάλα ποσοστά ζωικών πρωτεϊνών. Οι εταιρείες για να εξασφαλίσουν τα απαιτούμενα ποσοστά βιταμινών και αμινοξέων στα προϊόντα τους, προσθέτουν συνθετικά αμινοξέα και βιταμίνες. Το πεπτικό σύστημα των πτηνών όμως, δεν μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει πλήρως και να αφομοιώσει σωστά (να διασπάσει δηλαδή τις μεγαλομοριακές ενώσεις σε απλούστερες) τα θρεπτικά συστατικά (συνθετικά αμινοξέα και βιταμίνες) αυτών των επεξεργασμένων τροφών.
Το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα που βρίσκεται στο έντερο και στο αίμα θα κάνει προσπάθεια να καταστρέψει την αχώνευτη τροφή σαν να είναι μεγάλο βακτηρίδιο ή ιός, με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλούνται φλεγμονές σε διάφορα μέρη και όργανα του σώματος. Επιπλέον το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα, βρισκόμενο με αυτόν τον τρόπο σε συνεχή διέγερση, εξασθενεί σταδιακά και γίνεται ευάλωτο σε επιθέσεις από πραγματικά παθογόνα μικρόβια.

Συντηρητικά – αντιοξειδωτικά

Οι διάφορες ζωοτροφές (άλευρα, αυγά και υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας) που χρησιμοποιούνται για την παρασκευή των αυγοτροφών, δεν είναι απαλλαγμένες από παθογόνους μικροοργανισμούς. Αν και οι μεγάλες εταιρείες εφαρμόζουν τακτικούς ελέγχους για την αποφυγή μεγάλου «μικροβιακού φορτίου» από κοινά ή παθογόνα βακτήρια και μύκητες, κατά την αποθήκευση, οι συνθήκες του περιβάλλοντος (αέρας, υγρασία, φως, κλπ.), συντελούν πολλές φορές στον υπέρμετρο πολλαπλασιασμό των μικροβίων και την τάγγιση των λιπών της τροφής, με αποτέλεσμα η τροφή να γίνεται επικίνδυνη για τα πτηνά. Ιδιαίτερα για την επιβράδυνση της οξείδωσης των λιπαρών οξέων οι εταιρείες χρησιμοποιούν συνθετικές αλλά και φυσικές ουσίες – ενώσεις. Ορισμένες γνωστές μάρκες αυγοτροφών υποστηρίζουν την χρήση φυσικών ενώσεων που καλούνται αντιοξειδωτικές ουσίες. Η βιταμίνη Ε είναι η πιο γνωστή «φυσική» αντιοξειδωτική ουσία και προστίθεται στις premium αυγοτροφές για την παρεμπόδιση του ταγγίσματος των λιπών και των ελαίων. Ορισμένες εταιρείες υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούν άλλες συντηρητικές ουσίες πέραν της βιταμίνης Ε σαν «φυσικό» αντιοξειδωτικό. Όμως η βιολογική δράση των διαφόρων μορφών της βιταμίνης Ε (α, -β, -γ, -δ, -ε, -ζ) διαφέρει σημαντικά.
Η -α τοκοφερόλη είναι η δραστικότερη από όλες. Είναι όμως αυτή η μορφή που υπάρχει στις αυγοτροφές? Και αν είναι αυτή (α τοκοφερόλη), είναι η φυσική d-α τοκοφερόλη (από απόσταξη σιτελαίου) ή η συνθετική DL-α τοκοφερόλη? Επίσης, λόγω της αντιοξειδωτικής ιδιότητάς της, τα αποθέματά της στην τροφή ελαττώνονται. Για το λόγο αυτό οι εταιρείες προσθέτουν συνήθως και συνθετικά αντιοξειδωτικά όπως είναι η Αιθοξυκίνη (ethoxyquin), το βουτυλυδροξυτολουόλιο (ΒΗΤ), η βουτυλυδροξυανισόλη (ΒΗΑ) κλπ., έτσι ώστε η βιταμίνη να διατηρεί τα αποθέματά της χωρίς να μειώνονται οι άλλες ιδιότητές της. Τα συνθετικά αντιοξειδωτικά όμως, έχουν ενοχοποιηθεί και για την εμφάνιση καρκίνου (συνήθως στους ανθρώπους), όπως και οι διάφορες τεχνητές χρωστικές ουσίες (έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα και στα πτηνά) και οι νιτρώδεις ενώσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται σαν συντηρητικό στις τροφές των κατοικίδιων ζώων και των πτηνών (κυρίως στις υγρές αυγοτροφές).

Χρωστικές ουσίες
Οι χρωστικές ουσίες είναι ενώσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται για την βελτίωση του χρώματος των τροφίμων, (κυρίως των υποπροϊόντων, των σιτηρών, των αλεύρων κλπ.), καθώς και ορισμένων προϊόντων όπως είναι τα αυγά (ο κρόκος). Συνεπώς τα βασικά συστατικά των αυγοτροφών αποτελούνται από προϊόντα στα οποία λίγο η πολύ έχουν χρωστικές ουσίες. Μπορούν όμως χρωστικές να χρησιμοποιηθούν και απευθείας μέσα στα μείγματα των αυγοτροφών (E-102), κυρίως των υγρών. Στην πλειονότητά τους οι χρωστικές ουσίες δεν έχουν καμιά θρεπτική ή συντηρητική αξία. Μπορεί να είναι φυσικές αλλά και συνθετικά παρασκευασμένες. Οι δεύτερες έχουν ενοχοποιηθεί για την πρόκληση διαταραχών στα πτηνά συντροφιάς, όπως προβλήματα στα μάτια και καρκίνο και ορισμένες έχουν απαγορευτεί από την Ε.Ε.

Βελτιωτικά γεύσης

Είναι συστατικά τα οποία τροποποιούν την οσμή και την γεύση των τροφίμων. Υπάρχουν σε μεγάλο αριθμό και ποικιλία στην βιομηχανία των ζωοτροφών και των πτηνοτροφών. Διακρίνονται σε αρωματικές ύλες, γλυκαντικές ουσίες και βελτιωτικές ουσίες οσμής και γεύσης. Από αυτές οι περισσότερες είναι φυσικές ουσίες (καλαμοσάκχαρο, φρουκτόζη, βανιλλίνη, άλευρα αρωματικών σπόρων κλπ.), ενώ υπάρχουν και συνθετικές οι οποίες δεν έχουν θρεπτική αξία και έχουν ενοχοποιηθεί για πληθώρα προβλημάτων σε ανθρώπους και ζώα, όπως τα κυκλαμικά άλατα νατρίου και ασβεστίου, η σακχαρίνη το γλουταμινικό μονο-νάτριο κλπ. Αν και οι ουσίες αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως στα μείγματα των χοιριδίων, η ύπαρξή τους στην βιομηχανία ανθρώπινων επεξεργασμένων τροφίμων, http://www.detoxcenter.gr/subject.php?id=73 όπως είναι τα διάφορα άλευρα και τα υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας που αποτελούν τις πρώτες ύλες για την παρασκευή των αυγοτροφών, πρέπει να μας κάνει να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί. Τέλος δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και την προσθήκη ζάχαρης στις αυγοτροφές αλλά και στα υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας (μπισκότα, κέικ κλπ), που συνήθως αποτελούν πρώτες ύλες για την παρασκευή των υγρών αλλά και των ξηρών αυγοτροφών και εντομοτροφών του εμπορίου.

Συμπεράσματα
Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό της περιεκτικότητας των αυγοτροφών και εντομοτροφών του εμπορίου, αποτελείται από επεξεργασμένα άλευρα και υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας. Επίσης στα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν προστεθεί συνθετικές βιταμίνες, αμινοξέα, αντιοξειδωτικά και ενίοτε και συντηρητικά, για να διατηρούνται (στα ράφια?) για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Το εμπόριο πτηνοτροφών αφορά τεράστιες ποσότητες και εμπλέκονται μεγάλα χρηματικά ποσά και συμφέροντα. Σύμφωνα με το δόγμα “χρησιμοποίησε τις φθηνότερες πρώτες ύλες για να παράγεις φθηνότερο προϊόν και να μεγιστοποιήσεις το κέρδος σου”, αρκετές εταιρείες προβαίνουν σε εκτεταμένη ανακύκλωση υπολειμμάτων βιομηχανιών του φυτικού, ζωικού και ανθρώπινου τομέα, με τρόπο που να τίθεται εν αμφιβόλω η ποιότητα των πτηνοτροφών και κατά συνέπεια η υγεία των πτηνών μας. Δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το επεισόδιο των διοξινών στο Βέλγιο από τη χρήση ρυπασμένου ελαίου στα κοτόπουλα. Το Βέλγιο αποτελεί χώρα παρασκευής πολλών γνωστών αυγοτροφών και εντομοτροφών που κυκλοφορούν και στην χώρα μας. Εάν χρησιμοποίησαν διοξίνες σε πτηνά που προορίζονταν για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση, λέτε να λυπήθηκαν τα πτηνά συντροφιάς? Είναι λοιπόν προτιμότερο αυτά τα προϊόντα να χρησιμοποιούνται σε περιπτώσεις μεγάλου αριθμού πτηνών για την μείωση του κόστους διατροφής και των εργατικών. Τέτοιες συνθήκες υπάρχουν κυρίως σε εκτροφεία για εμπορικούς σκοπούς όπως είναι οι εισαγωγείς πτηνών και τα καταστήματα πώλησης (pet shop). Οι εκτροφείς που σέβονται τα πουλιά θα πρέπει να αφήνουν αυτές τις τροφές στο περιβάλλον για το οποίο δημιουργήθηκαν, δηλαδή στα ράφια των καταστημάτων.  >>

 


πηγη  http://karderines.gr/upforum/index.p...topic&start=15

----------


## xXx

Δημήτρη δεν διαφωνώ με τα γραφόμενα του Σελέκου. Επίσης δεν διαφωνώ στο θέμα ότι κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς σου, πράγμα που το ξέρω! Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ δεν μιλάω ούτε για εμπόριο εδώ, ούτε για το ότι αυτά που έρχονται συσκευασμένα αν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο (όλοι το ξέρουμε ότι απέχει παρασάγγες). Εξάλλου τα ''έτοιμα'' δεν είναι στο δικό μας χέρι να τα αλλάξουμε αφού έρχονται με προδιαγραφές. Παίζονται ως γνωστό πολλά πακέτα στις εταιρίες ζωοτροφών,σε αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν για πρώτες ύλες, σε αυτά που παράγουν, στη γραμμή παραγωγής τους και σε θέματα γενικότερα πλασαρίσματος αυτών των προϊόντων. Είναι γνωστό δε, ότι κάθε τέτοια εταιρία, κοιτάει στο πώς θα μεγιστοποιήσει το κέρδος της, δηλαδή στο πώς θα παράγει φτηνότερα προϊόντα για να σπρώξει στην αγορά , χρησιμοποιώντας όσο πιο φτηνές πρώτες ύλες μπορεί, χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει αυτό που παρήγαγε με τι το παρήγαγε, αλλά τους ενδιαφέρει το τελικό *προϊόν*.Και όταν λέω τελικό προϊόν, ονομάζω *αυτό που έχει την κατάλληλη σύσταση* για το ζώο που απευθύνεται και για την περίοδο την οποία διανύει το συγκεκριμένο ζώο, άσχετα για το πως προήλθε αυτή η σύσταση (επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν κουβεντιάζω για αυτό εδώ). Ως γνωστό ένα σιτηρέσιο για παράδειγμα μπορεί να παρασκευαστεί με χίλιους δύο τρόπους και να χει το ίδο αποτελέσμα. Τι εννοώ αποτέλεσμα? Εννοώ την αναλογία πρωτείνη-λίπος-υδατάνθρακες που είναι και το τελικό ζητούμενο μας σε ένα προϊόν διατροφής. Αυτό λοιπόν το ζήτουμενο μπορεί να προέλθει με χίλιους δύο τρόπους ανάλογα με το τι πρώτες ύλες διαθέτουμε. Για παράδειγμα μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα μείγμα αναπαραγωγής για κανάρια με πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους ή να φτιάξουμε ένα μείγμα πάχυνσης χοιριδίων με άλλους τόσους ή ένα μείγμα γαλακτοπαραγωγής αγελάδων με επίσης πολλούς τρόπους, ανάλογα με το τι πρώτες ύλες διαθέτουμε. Με κατάλαβες λοιπόν πριν που δεν μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να κουβεντιάσω για τις πρώτες ύλες που κάνουν χρήση και σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Εμένα με απασχολεί πως αυτό το προϊόν που αγοράζω πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές για την τριπλέτα πρωτεΐνη-λίπος-υδατάνθρακες.....με ότι και αν είναι φτιαγμένο αυτό και πως εμείς με παρεμβάσεις μας το καταστρέφουμε!Το βέλτιστο θα ήταν λοιπόν αν μπορούσαμε να παράξουμε προϊόν με ό,τι πιο ωφέλιμο γίνεται για τα πουλιά μας *αλλά και με τις κατάλληλες προδιαγραφές*  ή να το αγοράσουμε έτοιμο πράγματα ουτοπικά.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Εγώ θα συμπληρώσω πως δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα!
 Απ τη μια να λέμε ο ένας στον άλλον εδώ  ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕ μόνο συσκευασμένες τροφές επώνυμων εταιριών για να είστε σίγουροι για την ποιότητα και την φρεσκάδα τους και όχι τα σακουλάκια που πουλάνε τα pet shop και ΤΗΡΗΣΤΕ κατα γράμμα το πρόγραμμα διατροφής των γνωστών εταιριών 
κι απ την άλλη ΑΓΝΟΗΣΤΕ την συνταγη και τις προδιαγραφές της αυγοτροφής της ίδιας επώνυμης εταιρίας και ΕΜΠΛΟΥΤΙΣΤΕ τη με rusk κους κους , ρίγανη , θυμάρι , μέλι και σοκολάτα!!!
Η οδηγίες της εταιρίας ειναι σαφείς.
Εμπλουτίστε το συσκευασμένο μείγμα με συγκεκριμένες σκόνες σε συγκεκριμένες ποσότητες σε συγκεκριμένες περιόδους ζωης των πτηνών.
Ούτε νερά ,ούτε ομοιογενής κατανομή ούτε τίποτα. Ξερό ανακάτεμα. (Ειδάλως θα έλεγε κύριοι βάλτε νερό τόσο, ρασκ τόσο κλπ) 
Αυτό είναι.
You take it or leave it...
Τα άλλα είναι σεβαστά μεν απόψεις του καθένος που ελένχεται πόσο ευσταθούν δε.
Αυτό που θα δεχόμουν είναι να μου πεί κάποιος.......άκου τις εταιρίες εγώ τις έχω γραμμένες, εγώ ξέρω να το κάνω καλύτερα.
Αλλα όχι και και το ένα και το άλλο και όπου μας βολεύει.
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.
Χωρίς παρεξήγηση ξέρετε όλοι όσοι μιλάμε εδώ πόσο σας σέβομαι και σας αγαπώ.   ::

----------


## mgerom

Την διάβασα την γνώμη σου και έχω την ίδια. Πιστή εφαρμογή των οδηγιών της εταιρείας που εμπιστεύομαι.Γι' αυτό κι' όταν πήρα στην κατοχή μου το ΡΑΣΚ εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια,παρεκάλεσα φίλο, που έχει ευχέρεια στα Αγγλικά και έστειλε MAIL στην Quiko γιατί παρ' ότι είχα διαβάσει αυτό  ( http://www.quiko.co.uk/rusk.htm  που εσύ με τα γραφόμενά σου,φαίνεται αγνοείς),δεν μου ήταν αρκετό.Εχω την απάντηση και περπατάω πάνω σ' αυτήν. Δεν έχω συνηθίσει να ΜΠΟΥΡΔΟΛΟΓΩ.  Δεν νομίζω οτι βρήκες κάπου αναφορά μου σε κους-κους , σοκολάτες  κ.λ.π . Μάλιστα και τα βότανα που χρησιμοποιώ τις περισσότερες φορές τα προσθέτω στους σπόρους υγείας, όχι στην αυγοτροφή. Εχω την βεβαιότητα οτι μεταφέρω σαν σκέψη και ενέργεια τον σωστό τρόπο.Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση ξέρετε όλοι όσοι μιλάμε εδώ πόσο σας σέβομαι και σας αγαπώ.   ::

----------


## jk21

απο τη μερια μου νικο νομιζω ημουνα σαφης : κανω χρηση μονο φτιαχτης αυγοτροφης που εχω υπολογισει και προτεινει μετα απο μετρημα των οσων βαζω ωστε το μιγμα να εχει τα στανταρ των βασικων αναγκων των πουλιων οπως και οι ετοιμες εχουν και δεν διαφωνω με αυτο.για να το πετυχουν και κεινοι και γω,οπως ειπε και ο βασιλης υπαρχουν διαφοροι δρομοι.μονο που αναγκες δεν ειναι μονο οι πρωτεινες ,το αμυλο ,τα σακχαρα και τα λιπη.υπαρχουν και οι βιταμινες ,τα ιχνοστοιχεια και αλλα πραγματα που στις επεξεργασμενες τροφες μειωνονται και χριζουν την αναγκη προσθετων.οι εταιριες γνωριζοντας την αναγκη αυτη τα συνιστουν αλλα και τα ...παραγουν κιολας  :winky:   αν βγαζανε πχ ριγανη ορλουξ ισως να τη συστηνανε κιολας σαν προσθετο. ομως νικο ξερεις και ξερω πολυ καλα οτι δεν φτιαχνει ολος ο κοσμος αυγοτροφη και μαλιστα με συνταγη που σκεφτεται πριν την πραγματοποιησει.πολυς κοσμος θα χρησιμοποιησει ετοιμη.εκει αν θες βαζω νερι στο κρασι μου και εχω υποχρεωση να επισημανω και να διαχωρισω την αξια μιας ετοιμης αυγοτροφης επωνυμης εταιριας με αναγραφομενα συστατικα(οσο αυτα ειναι ξεκαθαρα εστω) με τα σκευασματα γεματα κιτρινοκοκκινες χρωστικες αγνωστης προελευσης και υλικα (μπισκοτα και αλλα ..) γεματα ζαχαρη ,ισως και μπαγιατικα υπολειματα αρτοποιας.ποτε δεν ειπα οτι οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ειναι αχρηστες.αν δεν μπορει καποιος να φτιαξει μια σωστη δικια του ειναι μια ενδιαμεση λυση.αν μαλιστα προσθεσουμε αυγο φρεσκο γινεται πολυ καλυτερη.ομως τοτε υπαρχει οπως σωστα λες η αναγκη εξισορροπησης αναλογιων πρωτεινων ,αμυλου και λιπιδιων .αυτο γινεται με την προσθεση ειτε ρασκ ,ειτε κουςκους ,ειτε φρυγανιας (αν και αυτη εχει τα μειον της ως προς τη θρεπτικη της αξια γιατι ειναι απο υλη ψημενη επανελλημενα).τα δυο πρωτα εκτος απο την προσθηκη αμυλου(εγω τα χρησιμοποιω και για αυτο ,οχι μονο για την διαλυση προσθετων) εχουν και των συν της διαλυσης συμπληρωματων καταλληλων για την αντιστοιχη περιοδο.οτι λοιπον κανω ή προτεινω το σκεφτομαι και το  υπολογιζω.

κυριε μακη σεβομαι την προτιμηση σας στο ρασκ ,και γω εχω κανει χρηση του ετσι κι αλλιως αλλα το πραγματικο κουσκους που σας εχω εξηγησει πιο ειναι  ουτε υστερει σε απορροφητικοτητα του ρασκ ,ουτε ειναι ασχετο με το χωρο των πτηνων .χρησιμοποιειται κατα κορο στο εξωτερικο (μπορειτε να το ψαξετε ,υπαρχουν αρκετες εταιριες στο χωρο που διαθετουν οπως η ισπανικη κικι που ο βασιλης καποια στιγμη μου ειχε δωσει το σκευασμα της αλλα και αλλες) αλλα προσφατα ειδα και την εμφανιση του και εδω 

http://www.ornitalia.gr/index.php?ac...d&productId=50

σε τσουχτερουτσικη φυσικα τιμη που δεν εχει σχεση με τα σκευασματα που εχω αναφερει και που τα βρισκουμε σχεδον παντου 

να αναφερω και γω αυτο  <<Χωρίς παρεξήγηση ξέρετε όλοι όσοι μιλάμε εδώ πόσο σας σέβομαι και σας αγαπώ.  ::  >>    "fullyhappy"   αν και νομιζω ειναι δεδομενο σε οσους γωνριζομαστε καιρο .απλα για να μην μας παρεξηγησουνε αυτοι που μπαινουν τωρα στην παρεα  :winky:

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Μάκη κατ αρχήν το ποστ δεν πήγαινε σε σένα.
Είμαι σίγουρος για το οτι μεταφερεις πάντα καλοπραίρετα την γνώμη σου και δεν ΜΠΟΥΡΔΟΛΟΓΕΙΣ. Το οτι διαφωνούμε σε μια τεχνική η σε επεξήγηση οδηγιών χρήσης δεν βάζει στο στόμα μου τέτοια λόγια..
Άλλωστε είμαι πολύ αρχάριος για να υπερασπίζομαι το αλάθητο των τεχνικών που χρησιμοποιώ όσον αφορά την εκτροφή των καναρινιών.
Η μόνη αναφορά  σε σένα είναι οτι μου έχεις προσωπικά συστήσει να ακολουθώ και να τηρώ το "κατά γράμμα του προγράμματος" και φυσικά πολύ καλά έκανες.
Όμως  σ αυτό η σε παρόμοια θέματα που έχουν ανοιχτεί για τις αυγοτροφές γενικότερα, λένε -η ίσως πούν αργότερα- κι αλλοι την αποψή τους.Ο καθένας με την κρίση και την εμπειρία του.
Το "σοκολάτες" φυσικά ηταν αστείο αλλά έχω διαβάσει για  ΑΠΕΙΡΑ ματζούνια που ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί στην τροφή του.
Και πολύ καλά κάνει ενδεχομένως, όμως εμένα με αφορά η συζήτηση για την ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ τήρηση του προγράμματος διατροφής των εταιριών.
Σ αυτό αναφέρομε και μόνο.
Όσον αφορά στο λινκ  http://www.quiko.co.uk/rusk.htm (το οποίο όντως δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ άλλοτε) το προιον δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Να κάνω όμως μια μετάφραση όχι για σένα , μα για άλλους που ίσως ενδιαφέρονται να το διαβάσουν. 
"Quiko-φρυγανιά (RUSK)
  Η Quiko διατηρεί την υγρασία. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με άλλα μαλακά τρόφιμα για να τα κρατήσει υγρά και φρέσκα όλη την ημέρα. Μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί από κοινού με συμπληρώματα όπως οι βιταμίνες,χρωματιστά τρόφιμα κ.λπ.
Συστατικά
 Η φρυγανιά Quiko προετοιμάζεται από αλεύκαντο αλεύρι, νερό, αλάτι και εγγεκριμένα θρεπτικά στοιχεία.
Οδηγίες χρήσης
 Η Φρυγανιά πρέπει να υγραθεί με λίγο κρύο νερό, μέχρι να πάρει μια υγρή τραγανή σύσταση.Μπορεί να αναμειχθεί με αυγοτροφές. 
Το μείγμα της φρυγανιάς Quiko ενδείκνυται για τάισμα καθημερινά κατά την εκτροφή των νεοσσών και κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου της πτερορροιας.
Ταίστε το μείγμα φρυγανιάς της Quiko μιά φορά ή δύο φορές την εβδομάδα κατά τη διάρκεια της χειμερινής περιόδου.  "

Πουθενά δεν λέει οτι το νερό προστίθεται για να ανακατέψει ομοιόμορφα τις βιταμίνες η τα προβιοτικά ,ούτε οτι η Φρυγανιά είναι απαραίτητο να αναμειχθεί με αυγοτροφή για να λειτουργήσει.(και αντίστροφα)
Αν θέλει κανείς χρησιμοποιεί ΑΛΕΥΡΙ - ΦΡΥΓΑΝΙΑ στην αυγοτροφή του αν πάλι δεν θέλει όχι.
Αλλά για ομοιογενή καταμερισμό των συμπληρωμάτων αναφορά δεν είδα.
Και κάτι τελευταίο.
Ποτέ δεν ειρωνεύομαι με τις λέξεις σέβομαι και αγαπώ.
Η δεν τις λέω η τις εννοώ.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Δήμητρη αν θεωρήσω οτι οι επώνυμες συσκευασμένες αυγοτροφές υπολείπονται ποιοτικά απο την καλύτερη που μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας δεν έχω λόγο να ξαναγοράσω συμπληρώματα,βιταμίνες,προ  βιοτικά,ιχνοστοιχεία η οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Το καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι.
Έπειδή όμως δεν έχω την δυνατότητα (για πολλούς ετερόκλητους λόγους) να δίνω στο παιδί μου κατσικίσιο γάλα εμπιστεύομαι την Nestle κι άφου το κάνω ακολουθώ όπως μου έχει προτείνει ορθά ο Μάκης ΠΙΣΤΑ τις οδηγίες της.
Για μένα η κουβέντα εδώ δεν είναι μόνο διατροφική είναι και θέμα πως προσεγγίζει ο καθένας απο μας τις οδηγίες που του δίνονται.

----------


## jk21

http://www.india-server.com/news/che...milk-3926.html  :winky:

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Δεν μπορούμε να προστατευτούμε φίλε Δημήτρη ξεχασέ το....  
Όσο κι αν προσέχεις και προσπαθείς.
Λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια μην τρέφεις οικολογικές αυταπάτες...

----------


## jk21

δεν τρεφω νικο! δεν μπορουμε να προστατεευθουμε ,μπορουμε να αντισταθουμε! η αντισταση φερνει βελτιωση.οταν οι απαιτησεις αυξανονται ,αυξανεται και η ανησυχια τους να διατηρησουν τα κερδη τους.δεν μιλαω ειδικα ,μιλαω ευρυτερα

δεν ειμαι οικολογος ,δεν συμφωνω μαζι τους ,ουτε με τις επιχορηγησεις τους ...θα μπορουσα να υπαρξω οικοπρακτης...διαλεξα τον ευκολο δρομο της Αθηνας και του καναπε  :winky:  


*αραγε γιατι οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες μοσχοβολανε;....

----------


## thanmar78

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι. Τις χρωστικές τις διαλύουμε στο νερό και μετά τις περνάμε στο ρασκ ή αφού φτιάξουμε την αυγοτροφή μας την ζυγίζουμε και προσθέτουμε την ανάλογη ποσότητα;

----------


## xXx

το πρώτο κάνουνε όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το rusk και το cous-cous

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπερα... Επειρεασμενος απ ολα οσα διαβασα σχετικα με το θεμα, αργα χθες το βραδυ.... αποφασισα να ασχοληθω σημερα πρωι πρωι με την πρωτη μου προσπαθεια... :Evilgrin0039:  Σας παραθετω το "δικο μου μειγμα" λιγο πολυ γνωστο αλλα αξιζει νομιζω μια συντομη αναφορα, ετσι ωστε να εχω και τις οποιες τυχον παρατηρησεις σας και στην πορεια να γινω πολυ καλυτερος!!! Παμε λοιπον....

ΥΛΙΚΑ

500 γρ. Αλευρι Ολικης Αλεσης
250 γρ. Καλαμποκαλευρο
200 γρ. Βρωμης (την πολτοποιησα... :: ) δεν βρηκα αλευρι βρωμης!! :Rolleye0012: 
1 φακελακι bakin powder
3 αυγα (με τα τσοφλια) 
1 κουταλια της σουπας μελι
1 κουταλια της σουπας ριγανη
50 ml σουσαμελαιο

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ

Ανακατεψα τα υλικα μου σε 2 μπωλ και μετα τα εκανα ολα ενα μειγμα.Δηλαδη, τα αυγα (ασπραδια και κροκος) με το μελι, το λαδι και την ριγανη στο ενα και στο αλλο το αλευρι μου (Καλαμποκαλευρο και ολικης) μαζι με τη βρωμη και το bakin powder ....( α!!!! και τα τσοφλια!! :Big Grin: ) οποτε μετα απο αρκετο ανακατεμα προσεθεσα λιγο νερο μαζι με λιγο ελαιολαδο!!!! Ολο το μειγμα σε 2 φορμες και στο φουρνα για 3/4. Το αποτελεσμα σε φωτο .....


οτι εχει βγει απο το φουρνο!!! 







Μετα το multi!!!!!  :winky:  

 


και ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!! (δικη μου ιδεα) λιγο nizer ...ετσι για να ειναι πιο νοστιμο!!!!  :: 





Αυτο ειναι ολο...πιστευω να τους αρεσει και στο μελλον θα κανω και αλλες απο τις "δικες μου" πατεντες!!!! :Anim 63:

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλη με δυο επισημανσεις :

η ριγανη θα δωσει τα θετικα της καλυτερα αν προστεθει στο τριψιμο του ψημενου αυγοψωμου για να μην χασει αιθερια ελαια κατα το ψησιμο .αντιθετα για αρωμα βολευει να βαλεις στο ψησιμο ειτε αιθεριο ελαιο πορτοκαλιου που εχουν καποια μαρκετ ή τριμμα απο καλα πλυμμενη φλουδα 1-2 πορτοκαλιων .

τα 3 αυγα ειναι οκ για περιοδο συντηρησης αλλα σε πτεροροια και αναπαραγωγη μπορεις να βαλεις και αλλα .εκτος αν ετσι οπως ειναι (αυτο θα κανεις ) σε ποσοτητα γυρω στα 120 gr πανω κατω ,προσθετεις μεσω αναδευσης σε πολυκοφτη μουλτι και τον κροκο ενος σφιχτοβρασμενου αυγου .αυτο κρατα στο ψυγειο γυρω στο τριημερο .αλλιως πρεπει να καταψυχθει.Μαλιστα η προσθεση του κροκου θα κανει την υφη πιο αφρατη και περισσοτερο αποδεκτη απο τα πουλια !

----------


## Harisagr

> τα 3 αυγα ειναι οκ για περιοδο συντηρησης αλλα σε πτεροροια και αναπαραγωγη μπορεις να βαλεις και αλλα .


Πόσα παραπάνω? 6 ειναι καλα? 10 ειναι πολλα?

----------


## jk21

*συμφωνα με 

Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*σε αλευρα συνολου 650   ml  θεωρω και εχω προτεινει στη συνταγη μου ,οτι χρειαζονται 8 αυγα 
*300 ml αλευρι σιτου χωριατικο (σκληρου τυπου,το κιτρινωπο ) 
200 ml αλευρι βρωμης 
150 ml καλαμποκαλευρο 
8 αυγα*

πριν λιγο μετρησα 250 ml αλευρι και ζυγιζει 170γρ 

ο Ηλιας εχει συνολο αλευρων 950 γρ αρα με αναγωγη ειναι : 1400 ml αλευρι

στα 650 ml βαζω 8 αυγα ( μιλαμε παντα για αναπαραγωγη και πτεροροια ! ) 
στα 1400 ml παει 17 αυγα σχεδον ,πολυ πολυ περισσοτερα 

αυτο για καποιον που δεν προσθετει φρεσκο βρασμενο αυγο .για καποιον που θελει να προσθεσει και φρεσκο ,οπως ειπα και νωριτερα στον Ηλια με ενα κροκο στα 120γρ της τροφης του ειναι με το παραπανω οκ ! στα 200 γρ πανω κατω ,βαλτε και ολοκληρο αυγο

----------


## Harisagr

Μάλιστα.... 17 αυγα ε?!!!!!
Θέλω να αποφυγω να προσθέτω φρέσκο αυγό για ευκολία. Την προηγουμενη φορά που εφτιαξα το ειχα κοψει το κεικ σε κομματια και ξεπάγωνα κάθε τρεις μέρες προσθέτοντας λίγο νίζερ λίγη βρώμη και ενα κουταλάκι ρίγανη. Θέλω να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο και τώρα. Να ξεπαγώνω την αυγοτροφή να την τρίβω και να προσθέτω σπόρους και αποξηραμενα βότανα (ρίγανη θυμάρι βασιλικό δεντρολίβανο ταραξακο δικταμο). Ελπίζω μέχρι την αναπαραγωγή να βρώ κία και καμελίνα. Να ''χαμηλώσω'' λίγο τα άλευρα και να το φέρω περίπου στα 820 ml για να βάλω 10 αυγά?

----------


## jk21

πηγαινε στα 640 ml της συνταγης που λεω .με το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη μεσα εχεις πολλα συν και τα εξηγω εκει

----------


## Harisagr

Ωραία θα τη δοκιμάσω αμεσα. Απ οτι κατάλαβα το αφράτεμα δεν είναι απαραίτητο?

----------


## jk21

το αφρατεμα την κανει να αλλιωνεται λιγο πιο ευκολα,αλλα και πιο αποδεκτη (συμφωνα με τη δικια μου εμπειρια ) απο τα πουλια .σε μια αυγοτροφη που την διατηρουμε 2 -3 μερες στο ψυγειο μετα το ξεπαγωμα ,αφρατεμα μπορει να γινει  και με ενα κουταλακι γαλα ειτε χωρις λακτοζη ειτε υψηλης παστεριωσης  που κρατα για εβδομαδες .

----------


## Χριστινάκι

για πόση ώρα στον φούρνο ? :Confused0033:

----------


## Gardelius

_




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Χριστινάκι


για πόση ώρα στον φούρνο ?


Καλως Ηρθες!!!! Το βαζεις για τρια τέταρτα αλλα μπορεις να κρινεις αν εχει ψηθει....με το κλασσικο τροπο με το μαχαιρι!!!! Το βαζεις και το τρυπας "ελαφρα" οποτε αν ειναι <στεγνο> εισαι οκ!!!_  :winky:

----------


## Χριστινάκι

Ευχαριστω πολύυ !!!  ::  Ξερετε ειναι λιγο ασχετο αλλα αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβληματακι. Πως μπορω να δημοσιευσω και εγω μια θεματικη ενοτητα ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ευχαριστω πολύυ !!!  Ξερετε ειναι λιγο ασχετο αλλα αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβληματακι. Πως μπορω να δημοσιευσω και εγω μια θεματικη ενοτητα ?


Πάνω αριστερα γράφει --------> Δημοσίευση νέου θέματος.

----------


## jk21

πηγαινεις στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα που εχει σχεση το θεμα που θες να ξεκινησεις και επιλεγεις  πχ στην διατροφη των παπαγαλων εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BF%CF%86%CE%AE

εκει που λεει πανω και αριστερα ΝΕΟ ΘΕΜΑ 

Πατας και ανοιγει ειδικος χωρος 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/newthre...ewthread&f=181

γραφεις το κειμενο και μετα << υποβολη νεου θεματος >>

----------


## Χριστινάκι

_ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας_  :Youpi: . Τωρα οσον αφορα την συνταγη , εγω την εκανα εχθες και προσθεσα και φρουτα,λαχανικα μέσα οπως μπανανα, μηλο,καροτο...το θεμα ειναι οτι την εκανα το βραδυ και οταν ακομα εκαιγε ειπα να την αφησω να κρυωσει και να την βαλλω στο ψυγειο το μεσημερι της επομενης μερας  ::  ...λετε να χαλασε? ::

----------


## jk21

τα λαχανικα να υποθεσω τα εβαλες πριν το ψησιμο ,τριμμενα; σε τι ποσοτητες; 
οχι δεν θα χαλασε αλλα καλα ηταν να την βαλει το πρωι και να μην περιμενεις το μεσημερι

----------


## Χριστινάκι

τα λαχανικα τα εβαλα τριμμενα και πριν το ψυσιμο...1 μηλο ,1 καροτο και 1 μπανανα

----------


## Χριστινάκι

βεβαια το μειγμα μου βγηκε πολυ πηχτο να το αφησω ετσι ? να το συντηρω στο ψυγειο η να βαλλω ενα μερος και στην καταψυξη και για ποσεσ μερες? :Confused0013:

----------


## ninos

Φρούτα κακός έβαλες, διότι οξειδώνονται γρήγορα.  Τα λαχανικά μπορείς να τα κρατήσεις 4 με 5 μέρες στο ψυγείο, οπότε το υπόλοιπο κατάψυξη. Τα φρούτα όμως είναι πιο ευπαθή

----------


## Χριστινάκι

αρα να βαλλω το μεγαλυτερο μερος στην καταψυξη και το υπολοιπο σε σακουλακια στο ψυγειο για 4-5 μερες?

----------


## Χριστινάκι

και αφου τους γεμισω την τροφη με το μειγμα να το αφησω μεχρι να το φανε ολο ( ακομα και αν παρει καποιες μερες? ) η να το αδειαζω καθε μερα?

----------


## jk21

αλλαγη καθε μερα και οταν εχουμε μικρα και δυο φορες την ημερα .Απο τη στιγμη που ψηθηκανε ,δεν υπαρχει τοσο γρηγορα αλλοιωση ,λογω ελλειψης υγρασιας ,οσο αν τα αναμιγνυες αψητα ,αλλα θα σου ελεγε να βαλεις στην καταψυξη μεριδες 3-4 ημερων και να δινεις ,αφηνοντας να ξεπαγωσει καλα την πρωτη φορα  εννοειται ....

----------

